# Lắp đặt điều hòa giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin chuyên nghiệp nhất cho chủ biệt thự



## lanthanhhaichau (22/3/22)

Dưới đây là công trình lắp điều hòa cho biệt thự tại Bình Dương của Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu, xin chia sẻ một vài hình ảnh thực tế để khách hàng tham khảo.



Chúng tôi đã tư vấn và thi công Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin FBFC100DVM9 công suất 34100 Btu/h ~ 4 HP, remote không dây.



⇾ Xem chi tiết sản phẩm tại đây: Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin FBFC100DVM9 4 HP 34100 Btu 1 pha



Ngày nay, đối với các chủ đầu tư của các căn biệt thự mini, biệt thự cao cấp - sang trọng hay nhà phố, căn hộ penthouse khi tìm kiếm và lựa chọn một dòng sản phẩm máy lạnh - điều hòa không khí cũng cân nhắc để xứng tầm đẳng cấp cũng như tương thích với không gian nhất thì họ luôn lựa chọn máy lạnh giấu trần.



Máy lạnh giấu trần (hay còn gọi là máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió hoặc điều hòa âm trần nối ống gió), dòng sản phẩm này thông thường phải có sự liên kết với hệ thống đường ống gió để hút khí tươi và đưa khí đó vào không gian để làm mát, được lắp giấu vào bên trong trần, đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ cao cho không gian.



⇨ Cùng xem những hình ảnh thực tế mà các kỹ thuật viên của Thanh Hải Châu đã thực hiện:


[IMG]

Tổng quan bên ngoài căn biệt thự



[IMG]

Tất cả máy móc, thiết bị đã được giao đến công trình



[IMG]



[IMG]



[IMG]

Đã lắp đặt hoàn thiện máy và kết nối xong ống gió, box gió



[IMG]

Kỹ thuật viên đang thi công lắp đặt cục nóng



[IMG]



[IMG]

Gắn miệng gió cho máy lạnh giấu trần



⇨ Lý do khiến nhiều nhà đầu tư/chủ công trình tin tưởng lựa chọn Thanh Hải Châu:
Đối với việc lắp đặt điều hòa cho biệt thự đòi phải có sự chuyên nghiệp cũng như kinh nghiệm thi công nhiều năm, bởi vì đây là nơi mà gia chủ đã dồn hết tâm huyết của mình để thiết kế và mong muốn nó trở nên thật hoàn hảo cũng như đẹp nhất. Cho nên đến với Thanh Hải Châu, mọi chủ đầu tư sẽ cực kỳ yên tâm vì đã giao phó công trình của mình cho một đơn vị uy tín và những người thợ hết lòng vì khách hàng. Khi bạn cần bất cứ thông tin tư vấn nào hoặc thắc mắc cần được giải đáp, không chỉ riêng về thi công cho biệt thự mà tất cả địa điểm khác như: nhà ở, quán ăn, văn phòng, công ty, nhà hàng, khách sạn, siêu thị, rạp chiếu phim, nhà sách,...chỉ cần liên hệ đến số Hotline 0911260247 (Mr Luân) sẽ được hồi đáp, tư vấn chi tiết và tận tình nhất.



⌦ Xem thêm nhiều công trình khác tại đây: https://thanhhaichau.com/dich-vu



Ngoài lắp đặt điều hòa giấu trần chúng tôi còn tư vấn - báo giá - thi công cho tất cả các loại sản phẩm hiện có trên thị trường như: treo tường, âm trần cassette, tủ đứng, áp trần, multi với mức giá cực cạnh tranh và tốt nhất cho từng công trình tại TP HCM cũng như những tỉnh thành trên toàn miền Nam.



Và có nhu cầu cần được báo giá nhanh cho mỗi loại sản phẩm mà quý khách cần, chỉ cần nhấc máy và gọi đến phòng kinh doanh bán hàng của công ty để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất: 0898948576 – 0901432183



♦ Hoặc có thể gửi email yêu cầu đến địa chỉ: infothanhhaichau@gmail.com



► Tham khảo nhiều sản phẩm khác Thanh Hải Châu đang phân phối tại website: https://thanhhaichau.com/



HÃY ĐỂ THANH HẢI CHÂU CHÚNG TÔI ĐƯỢC HỖ TRỢ VÀ PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH MỘT CÁCH TỐT NHẤT !



Nguồn tin: https://thanhhaichau.com/dich-vu/cong-trinh-lap-dieu-hoa-giau-tran-cho-biet-thu-tai-binh-duong


----------

